#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  مكتبة مواقع دينية مفيدة جداً

## theold_sniper

*
الموقع الرسمى لفضيلة سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله ابن باز ........ ويضم الموقع فتاوى الشخ ومواقفه الثابتة والكثير فى فقه الدين الأسلامى
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/default.asp


موقع ممتاز من قبل وزارة الشئون الأسلامية والأوقاف والأرشاد ويضم الموقع القرآن الكريم والحديث والفقه والعقيدة والسيرة والدعوة والكثير 
http://www.al-islam.com/arb/


موقع الداعية المشهور عمر خالد ......... يوجد فى الموقع الكثير و الكثير عن الداعية واعماله مثل صناع الحياة و على خطى الحبيب
http://www.amrkhaled.net/


موقع لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد متولى الشعراوى ويضم الموقع كل ما قام بتفسيره الشيخ من القرآن الكريم ...... وتم تعديل الموقع حديثاً فأصبح يحتوى على تعليم التجويد للشيخ احمد محمد عامر وايضاً قصص القرآن الكريم لكثير من شيوخ الأمة مثل الشيخ احمد الكبيسى والشيخ عبدالحميد كشك والشيخ السدحان والشيخ وجدى غنيم
http://www.elsharawy.com/


تعليم التجويد للأستاذ احمد محمد على عامر ويحتوى ثلاثة اجزاء ....... جزء تبارك وجزء قد سمع وجزء الذاريات
http://www.learnquran.mohdy.com/


موقع فضيلة الشيخ الغزالى ويضم الموقع محاضرات الشيخ ومقالاتة ومواقفه
http://www.ghazaly.mohdy.com/


موقع المروج الأسلامية وهو موقع هائل يضم ركن للمرأة ومكتبة فتاوى رائعة و مكتبة صوتية للكثير من الشيوخ امثال محمد ابن صالح العثيمين و عبد العزيز بن بتز و عبد الحميد كشك و خطب يوم الجمعة من الحرمين الشريفين 
http://moroj.8m.com/home.htm


شبكة طريق الهدى الأسلامية وهو موقع هائل مليئ بالخطب والمحاضرات التى يمكن الأستماع اليها وتحميلها وايضاً القرآن الكريم بالعديد من الأصوات الرائعة ويضم ايضاً كتب وبرامج اسلامية
http://alhodaway.net/


موقع لفضيلة الشيخ محمد جبريل ويضم القرآن الكريم مجود ومرتل بصوت الشيخ والأدعية المختلفة والمتنوعة مثل الرقية الشرعية وليلة القدر وختام القرآن وأخبار الشيخ
http://www.jebril.com/


طريق الأسلام وهو موقع غنى عن التعريف حيث يوجد داخل الموقع القرآن الكريم بصوت معظم الشيوخ المعروفين كما يضم الموقع تلاوات نادرة لبعض الشيوخ ويوجد ايضاً مكتبة فلاشات تعليمية داخل الموقع وكتب دينية ومقالات ودروس وفتاوى والسير الذاتية لعظماء المسلمين مثل الصحابة والأئمة الأربعة 
http://www.islamway.com/ramadan1426/


السبكة الأسلامية وهو موقع هام حيث يضم القرآن الكريم ومحاضرات ودروس والقراءات العشر وأدعية مختارة وخطب يوم الجمعة واناشيد دينية
http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/index.php


موقع اسلامى جيد يحتوى على القرآن الكريم وقصص القرآن وقصص الأنبياء وأسماء الله الحسنى مع شرح معانيها
http://www.palislam.com/


شبكة اسلامية هائلة ومفيدة جداً ومليئة بالمعلومات
http://www.alislami.tk/


دليل اسلامى يضم الكثير من المواقع الأسلامية الرائعة
http://www.islam10.com/index.php?a_m=1


موقع رائع لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح بن العثيمين
http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/index.shtml


مواقع للقرآن الكريم فقط


القرآن الكريم كاملا بصوت احمد بن على العجمى
http://true-islam.net/site/quran/agamy.html


مواقع عن الشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد وتحتوى على معلومات عن الشيخ
http://www.geocities.com/al_tanzeel.../abdulbaset.htm

http://www.khayma.com/taranim/index/abdelbasset.htm

http://www.eyelash.ps/islamic/islam...an_06basit1.htm


القرآن الكريم كاملا لفضيلة الشيخ محمود خليل الحصرى
http://www.eyelash.ps/islamic/islam...an_017osari.htm


موقع لفضيلة الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوى ويضم القرآن الكريم بصوت الشيخ ........ ولكن هذا الموقع تحت الإنشاء
http://www.alminshawy.iwebland.com/


الصوت الاسلامي -محاظرات عربية وغير عربية
http://www.islamcvoice.com/

موقع المسلم موقع الشيخ ناصر العمر
http://www.almoslim.net/

موقع الشيخ ابن جبرين
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/controller?action=Home

موقع الاسلام اليوم موقع الشيخ سلمان العودة
http://www.islamtoday.net/

كتب شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية و تلميذه إبن القيم الجوزية (كتب فقة تاريخ كتب عن حياتهما 
http://arabic.islamicweb.com/Books/taimiya.asp

موقع اسلامي -انجليزي
http://www.islaam.com/

موقع الشيخ خالد الراشد(من احسن المواقع الدعوية)
http://www.alrashed-km.com/

موقع الشيخ عائض القرني
http://www.gooh.net/algarne/

موقع علماء الشريعة موقع يحتوي على الكثير
http://www.olamaalshareah.net/

موقع دعوة الاسلام موقع يحتوي على الكثير
http://www.toislam.net/

موقع الشيخ وجدي غنيم 
http://www.wagdyghoneim.com/

موقع محمد حسان 
http://www.mohamedhassan.org/

موقع البث الاسلامي المباشر (محاظرات - صلوات التراويح والقيام-دروس-خطب )موقع من افضل المواقع
www.liveislam.com

موقع طريق الايمان موقع الشيخ نبيل العوضي
http://www.emanway.com/ramadan/

موقع الشيخ ابن عثيمين 
www.ibnothaimeen.com/

موقع للشيخ القرضاوي (مجموعة من مؤلفات وأعمال الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي
الإسلامية.)
www.qaradawi.net

موقع الشيخ سفر الحوالي
www.alhawali.com

موقع المنهج للشيخ عثمان الخميس 
www.almanhaj.com

موقع الشيخ صالح الفوزان
www.alfuzan.net

موقع الشيخ الالباني رحمة الله
www.alalbany.net

موقع الشيخ خالد المصلح
www.almosleh.com

موقع القارئ مشاري بن راشد العفاسي
www.alafasy.com

المرجع الشامل
http://www.ghaaly.com/islam/

موقع عمرو خالد
http://db.amrkhaled.net/index.php?

موقع للرقية الشرعية
http://www.rogyah.com/

موقع للسعادة الأسرية
http://www.naseh.net/*

----------


## سنتر2000

الله عليك مش عارف اقولك ايه  ياريت ترسلى المواقع دى على الايميل واكون شاكر جدا

----------


## بسمله

شكرا على المواقع

وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## بنوته مصريه

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## حامل القران

جزاكم الله خيرا" عنا و عن كل إخونكم المسلمين و كل من يستفيد من هذه المواقع إن شاء الله

----------


## a.torres

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا علي هذا الموقع الجميل

----------

